# مطلوب شرح مذبذب هارتلي شرح وافي وكامل وواضح



## المفكر1 (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اتمنى ان اجد شرح وافي وملم بجميع المكونات وعملها لدائره هارتلي وتحياتي ....

اتمنى ان لا يكون مشاركتي من ضمن المشاركات الغبيه التي اشار اليها احد الاعضاء يمشاركه؟ مع العلم انا من هواة الالكترونيات واتمنى ان اجد سعه في صدوركم اكبر من واحد فاراد 

وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مارس 2010)

فى هذه السلسلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
تجد مذبذب هارتلى


----------



## المفكر1 (8 مارس 2010)

الاخ المهندس ماجد عباس محمود

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود لمساعدة الاخرين للوصول الى ما يحتاجونه من معلومات وعلى التوضيح الرائع في شرحك المميز ,,,, حيث وجدت الكثير بالرابط الذي وضعته ومن خلال الذهاب له قرات شرحك للترانزستور وكان شرح مميز ولكن احببت ان الفت انتباهك الى الصفحه رقم ثمانيه من الموضوع حيث كانت النقطه كيف تجد قيمه المكثف c3 والنتيجه كانت 4700 مايكرو فاراد حيث انك بالقانون لم تعوض بقيمه اقل قيمه للتردد 20 ذ/ث والنتيجه عندي كانت 199 مايكرو فارد قيمه المكثف ...

نقطه ثانيه عندما اخترت قيمه البطاريه 9 فولت بعد ذلك تغيرت الى 16 فولت ولم تكتب السبب 

ونقطه ثالثه هل اختيارك 50مللي امبير حتى نستطيع تحديد قيمه البطاريه المناسبه كان بناء على القيمه المناسب للحمل 40 اوم لتشغيله ؟

وتحياتي لك وجعل الله جهودك في ميزان حسناتك وتحياتي

اقتباس من الموضوع
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((فلو كان أقل تردد مطلوب عبوره هو 20ذ/ث إذن
20=1÷(2*3.14*40* C3) هنا المكثف بالفاراد ونضرب فى مليون للقياس بالميكرو
C3= 1000000÷ 251.2 = 3980.891 ميكرو فاراد – إذن أقرب قيمة ستكون 4700 ميكروفاراد
الفولت يكفى جهد البطارية أو أقرب أعلى قيمة سنختار 16 فولت ))))))))))))))


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه النقاط وسأراجع هذا الجزء و إن شاء الله سأقةم بالتصحيح اللازم
بالنسبة للتيار يبدو أن النقطة لم تكن واضحة و سأوضحها بإذن الله
الجملة تقول
"
*وهذا يقودنا للاختيار الصحيح – نبدأ من الحمل المطلوب تغذيته أى** Rld وهى** المرسومة داخل مربع لنتذكر أنها ليست فى الواقع مقاومة ولكن قد تكون أى جهاز أو** أداة نريد أن نغذيها بهذا الخرج – سماعة أو موتور أو ما تريد**
فليكن هنا حملا** قيمته 40 أوم ويجب أن يكون التيار 50 مللى أمبير"*
*وهذه خواص أو طبيعة الحمل المطلوب تغذيته أو مطلوب تصميم مكبر من أجله - أنه 40 أوم و تيار 50 مللى أمبير*


----------



## المفكر1 (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المهندس ...بحثت بالانترنت كاملا على ان اجد شرح لتوليد الاشاره بتردد معين لم اجد نهائيا بغض النظر عن وجود دوائر ولكن الشرح التفصيلي لاليه توليد ذبذبه لم اجدها اتمنى ان تقوم بشرح ولو بسيط على طريقة توليد تردد حيث ما فهمته ان دائة lc تقوم بتوليد الذبذبه ولكن كيف يتم تغذيتها حتى لا تنقطع وتحياتي


----------



## فائق حمادي (10 مارس 2010)

The Hartley oscillator with calculated example in PDF file


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2010)

المفكر1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ المهندس ...بحثت بالانترنت كاملا على ان اجد شرح لتوليد الاشاره بتردد معين لم اجد نهائيا بغض النظر عن وجود دوائر ولكن الشرح التفصيلي لاليه توليد ذبذبه لم اجدها اتمنى ان تقوم بشرح ولو بسيط على طريقة توليد تردد حيث ما فهمته ان دائة lc تقوم بتوليد الذبذبه ولكن كيف يتم تغذيتها حتى لا تنقطع وتحياتي


 اخى
فى الرابط الذى وضعته لك فى موضوع التغذية العكسية إثبات أن شرط الإهتزاز هو a*b=1 وهذا الشرط يتحقق عند التردد المطلوب الحصول عليه بصرف النظر عن نوع المهتز أو المذبذب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2010)

المفكر1 قال:


> الاخ المهندس ماجد عباس محمود
> للترانزستور وكان شرح مميز ولكن احببت ان الفت انتباهك الى الصفحه رقم ثمانيه من الموضوع حيث كانت النقطه كيف تجد قيمه المكثف c3 والنتيجه كانت 4700 مايكرو فاراد حيث انك بالقانون لم تعوض بقيمه اقل قيمه للتردد 20 ذ/ث والنتيجه عندي كانت 199 مايكرو فارد قيمه المكثف ...


جارى مراجعة باقى الموضوع و قمت بتصحيح هذه النقطة و نقط أخرى - شكرا


> نقطه ثانيه عندما اخترت قيمه البطاريه 9 فولت بعد ذلك تغيرت الى 16 فولت ولم تكتب السبب


فى نفس المشاركة تجد أن التيار سيجعل جهد المجمع يصل 8.25 فولت لهذا انتقلت إلى 12 فولت ثم لاحقا بعد اختيار مقاومة المجمع أصبح إما نرفع الجهد إلى 18 أو نقلل المقاومة إلى 220 أوم


> ونقطه ثالثه هل اختيارك 50مللي امبير حتى نستطيع تحديد قيمه البطاريه المناسبه كان بناء على القيمه المناسب للحمل 40 اوم لتشغيله ؟


طبعا لأن هذا هو المطلوب تحقيقة ويجب تعديل الدائرة لتوفر هذا المطلب وهى من خصائص الحمل.


----------



## المفكر1 (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخ المهندس ماجد والاخوه الاخرين على متابعتهم وتحياتي 

وجعل الله اعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المفكر1 (18 مارس 2010)

الاخ ماجد السؤال الاخير حتى ما نشغلك بالاسئله 

عندي سماعه 1.5 وات و4 اوم .

كم المفروض ان تكون اشاره الخرج حتى يعمل؟

وبالنسبه للكسب على ماذا نعتمد بعدد المرات الذي حددته 45 مره 
كيف نعرف قيمه اشاره الدخل ؟ وما تحتاجه من تكبير وتحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مارس 2010)

المفكر1 قال:


> الاخ ماجد السؤال الاخير حتى ما نشغلك بالاسئله


اخى اسأل ما شئت وقتما شئت مرحبا بك


> عندي سماعه 1.5 وات و4 اوم .
> 
> كم المفروض ان تكون اشاره الخرج حتى يعمل؟


من قانون الطاقة = ف×تيار = ف×ف÷المقاومة
1.5 * 4 = ف*ف =6
ف= 2.45 فولت للحصول على أقصى طاقة


> وبالنسبه للكسب على ماذا نعتمد بعدد المرات الذي حددته 45 مره
> كيف نعرف قيمه اشاره الدخل ؟ وما تحتاجه من تكبير وتحياتي


هذه متطلبات و نحصل عليها من ظروع العمل مثلا لديك مكبر قدرة تقول مواصفاته أنه يحتاج 0.7 فولت للدخول و مطلوب عمل مكبر لميكروفون خرجه 0.01 فولت
ستقول التكبير المطلوب = 0.7 ÷ 0.01 = 70
أو لديك حساس يعطى 0.1 فولت و تريد استخدامه فى دائرة تحويل من تماثلى لرقمى a\d وهذه الدائرة تحتاج 2 فولت
ستقول الكسب = 2 ÷ 0.1 =20 وهكذا


----------



## المفكر1 (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك يا اخي على سعه صدرك وحبك للخير وان شاء الله تكون بميزان حسناتك ....

اريد تصميم دائره و الحمل مثلا 4 اوم والقدره 1.5 وات واشاره الدخل 0.01 فولت

هل التكبير يكون بعد معرفه الجهد المطلوب p=v*v/r 2.5 قيكون مطلوب تكبير 2.5/0.01=250

فنقول ان التيار المطلوب للخرج لتصميم الدائره 2.5 *4=6 امبير هل تكون هذه القيمه الفعليه RMS ,,,,,,,,,

هل عندما يكون عدد مرات التكبير خارج عن حدود الترانستور نعمل اكثر من دائره ؟

وتحياتي لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مارس 2010)

التيار = الفولت ÷ المقاومة = 2.5 ÷ 4 =0.625 أمبير
مادمت تحسب القدرة سيكون التيار rms
نعم نستخدم أكثر من مرحلة لتحقيق الكسب الكلى


----------



## lascr-com (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

